# This is why I love my school...



## gradygirl (Sep 15, 2006)

Last night, students were taking shots in their room and one particularly inebriated student decided to light his of fire. Apparently he had some residual alcohol on his hand that caught fire and scared him, causing him to drop his flaming shot on to a pile of clothing he had in his room. After apparently peeing on the clothes to extinguish them, he threw the smoldering pile into his wardrobe, which quicly caught on fire. The RA (his next door neighbor) knocked on his door to see what was going on, he opened it and smoke poured out, but then promptly closed the door on her and stayed in the room.

When being questioned about the incident later, the Fire Chief noted that there was ash in the room. Apparently when the Chief asked the student about the ash, he mistook it for "hash" and said "I don't smoke hash, I smoke pot..."

This, my friends, is one reason why I love Trinity so much, because if you can imagine it, there is an incredibly good chance that it will happen.


----------



## Jon (Sep 15, 2006)

As I said when I saw it on MySpace... That is GREAT!

I've not quite seen THAT yet in West Chester but I do know that I can still be amazed by college student stupidity


----------



## VinBin (Sep 16, 2006)

Yea, sometimes I wonder if colleges have to admit a quota of students that do nothing but pay ridiculous amounts of their parents money and get drunk...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 16, 2006)

One of the last education endeavors in learning for parents..."paying for their kids college".. only to find they are majoring in "partying 101".

R/r 911


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 16, 2006)

ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

